# Drucker an netzwerk - USB netzwerkadapter



## Phantis (20. Februar 2009)

Hey

ist es möglich einen Drucker mittels einem USB Netzwerkadapters wie 
*D-Link DUB-E100, 1x 100Base-TX, USB 2.0*

an ein Netzwerk an zu schließen???

wen  nicht welche alternativen habe ich???

schon mal danke im vorraus!!!


----------



## ForgottenRealm (20. Februar 2009)

Das Gerät ist im Prinzip das umgekehrte.

Damit kannst du ein Netzwerkkabel an den USB Anschluss anschließen.

Was du brauchst, ist ein Printserver  Damit sollte es gehen.


----------



## Tom3004 (20. Februar 2009)

Es würde aber auch mit einem neuen Router gehen z.B einer Fritz Box mit USB...


----------



## non_believer (20. Februar 2009)

Ich hab meinen Drucker über ne Fritz Box 3070 laufen. Soweit klappt alles gut, nur der Statusmonitor vom Drucker zeigt mir ständig an "Printer is not responding". Somit kann ich nicht nachvollziehen wie voll/leer die Patronen sind.

Die Einrichtung des Druckers im Netzwerk hat bei mie damals etwas gedauert weil ich mich damit nicht auskannte. Aber ich kann es nur empfehlen.


----------

